# Unsere direkten Nachbarländer



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

Es gibt je viele Gründe, warum Angeln in einem direkten Nachbarland attraktiv sein kann, wenn man nicht zu weit von der Grenze weg wohnt.

In Frankreich kann man problemlos mit lebendem Köfi angeln, in Holland ist zurücksetzen gerne gesehen und nicht verpönt, in Dänemark ist das sehr unbürokratisch mit Karte kaufen und los. man ist im Urlaub und will mal angeln da, und, und, und.......

Schweiz und Österreich sind dazu noch deutschsprachig - kann man schnell Infos kriegen (scheint aber ähnlich bürokratisch wie in D zu sein), auch Niederlande und Dänemark sind ja schon lange Anglerziele und daher auch recht gut dokumentiert.

Wenig(er) kriegt man da aus östlichen Nachbarländern wie Polen und Tschechien mit...

Oder von "kleineren" Nachbarländern wie Luxemburg, auch von Belgien hört/liest man wenig.

Warum eigentlich? 
Keine Angler unterwegs aus D da?
Oder wollen die ihren Geheimtipp für sich behalten?
Oder ist da Angeln bzw. Erlaubnis kriegen noch komplizierter als bei uns?
Oder hakts an der Sprache?


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Unsere direkten Nachbarländer*

Also, ehrlich gesagt, Belgien ist mir auch n Rätsel, wieso man ovn dort so wenig hört- schöne Stauseen mit Fisch soll es dort einige geben, die Maas, ein NL ja sehr bekannter Fluss, fliesst doch auch ein km dort hindurch...

Aber bezügl Lux kann ich, als "Ex- Grenzgänger" n bisschen aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern: Es gibt in Lux praktisch nur zwei, drei relevante größere Seen, die Sauer und die Mosel als Flüsse, n paar kleinere Bäche, aber die sind alle privat. Das wars schon mit Gewässern eigentlich.

Mosel als Grenzgewässer ist sehr unkompliziert und günstig an Scheine zu kommen, aber die Spots und die Berichte sind rar natürlich, die die es wissen, wollen es schon eher für sich behalten, zumindest so wie ich es bis jetzt erlebt habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Unsere direkten Nachbarländer*

na gut, dass in einem kleinen Land mit raren Gewässern Angler dann "Spots hüten", ist mir schon klar. Immerhin interessant, dass man anscheinend aber unkompliziert (und preisgünstig) Karten kriegt..
Erzähl doch mal wo und wie?


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Unsere direkten Nachbarländer*

Für den Grenzgewässerschein, also die Mosel oder der Sauer, geht man einfach in eine der Touri- Infos in Luxemburg, etwa in Wasserbillig idealerweise, legt seinen Ausweis hin, und zahlt einen lächerlichen Betrag von 35,- € für die Jahres (Stand vor 4- 5 Jahren), od 15,- € für die Wochenkarte, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.  Lebender Köfi kein Problem dort. An den Seen in Lux war ich auch schon unterwegs, aber zu lange her um mich zu entsinnen bezüglich der Gastkarten ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Unsere direkten Nachbarländer*

DANKE!!

Lasst euch nicht immer alles aus der Nase ziehen ;-))


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Unsere direkten Nachbarländer*

Du weisst doch, Thomas, ich sowieso nicht. Freu dich Ende Okt auf nen Bericht von mir über Marokko und das Angeln dort!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Unsere direkten Nachbarländer*

Topp ;-)))


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. August 2016)

*AW: Unsere direkten Nachbarländer*

Von vielen Niederlande Anglern bekommt man mit, dass diese in er der Kunstköder Schonzeit nach Belgien fahren, um dort auf Raubfisch weiter zu fischen.

Ich vermute das man weniger von Angeln in Belgien hört, weil die Grenze eben nur an wenigeren Teilen Deutschlands grenzt, während die Niederlande einen großen Teil von Deutschland angrenzen.

Ich für meinen Teil fische überwiegend in den Niederlanden.
Die Freiheit überall die Angel rein zu halten und die bessere Mentalität am Wasser sind zwei der Gründe dafür.


----------



## JasonP (29. August 2016)

*AW: Unsere direkten Nachbarländer*

Über Polen etwas zu erfahren, wäre für mich auch von Interesse. Bin des öfteren in der Nähe von Posen unterwegs, aber meine Fangerfolge sprechen nicht für sich 
Habe es leider noch nicht geschafft zu den Masuren zu fahren, aber was man so hört soll es ja quasi wie die Mecklenburgische Seenplatte sein. Über 3000  Seen, da muss doch auch ordenlich Fisch sein


----------



## Brummel (29. August 2016)

*AW: Unsere direkten Nachbarländer*

Ja Jason, Masuren ist ne sehr schöne Angelgegend, war aber erst einmal da.
Über die näheren Gewässer wie die Oder kann ich mehr erzählen, liegen mir ja auch direkt gegenüber...#6

D:  gerade, voll begradigte, mit Steinpackung  gut befestigte (langweilige) Ufer, dauernde Kontrollen durch "Nationalpark-Ranger", immer seltener gute Fänge, kein noch so kleines Feuerchen..., Zelt usw. naja 

PL: nur über die Brücke gehen, sehr viel natürlicheres Ufer, viele Einbuchtungen, Altarme, fast jede Stelle mit dem Auto zu erreichen, Feuer beim Nachtangeln kein Problem, nur die Fänge gleichen denen auf der deutschen Seite... :m


----------



## Taxidermist (29. August 2016)

*AW: Unsere direkten Nachbarländer*

Da ich fast 10Jahre mit einem angelnden Polen zusammen gearbeitet habe, kann ich nur wiedergeben, was er mir berichtet hat.
Fast alle Polnischen Gewässer sind hoffnungslos überfischt und zwar hauptsächlich durch Schwarzfischer, die fleißig mit Kiemennetzen arbeiten.
Der Kollege hat damals übrigens selbst hier in Deutschland gute Netze gekauft, um sie in seiner Heimat einzusetzen.
Jedenfalls hat er deutsche Gewässer zu schätzen gelernt, weil erheblich besser besetzt!


----------



## Brummel (30. August 2016)

*AW: Unsere direkten Nachbarländer*

Auf jeden Fall läuft das "Schneidern" da noch etwas entspannter ab, man muss nicht befürchten 10 Jahre lang tausende von Euros abdrücken zu müssen weil man in der falschen Tonlage gefurzt hat oder sich erlaubt hat ein Stück Holzkohle anzuzünden... :q
Das mit den kaum noch zu erzielenden Fängen ist ja nicht neu und europaweit gibts einfach keine "Superreviere" mehr für Angler !
Nicht das ich das will, aber wenigstens möchte ich beim Angeln meine gottverdammte Ruhe haben und abschalten können vom Alltag.
Selbst das scheint in diesem Riesenscheißhaus von "Heimatland" nicht mehr drin zu sein,,, :r

Egal, das weiß wohl jeder, aber niemand stört sich daran dass man nur noch am Zahlen ist, aber so ist das ja auch erwünscht...


----------



## Fr33 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Unsere direkten Nachbarländer*

Ich war schon in Tschechien angeln.... am Lipno Stausee. Tolle Gegend - aber inzwischen auch zu sehr in den Medien gehypt. Angelkarte kaufen war damals "nur" mit dem Blauen Schein aus Deutschland möglich..... glaube nicht, dass die was geändert haben. Problem ist aber auch in Tschechien analog zu Polen usw. zu sehen. Teils müssen die Einwohner irgendwie nebenbei was erwirtschaften - und das geht meist per Fischfang. Kontrollen sind auch eher lasch - also wird auch da viel raus gefischt....

Wer noch Angelparadiese will - der muss weit in den Norden. Schweden, Norwegen oder Finnland......aber da kommen eben auf jeden Einwohner x Quadratkilometer Wasserfläche - anders als in D...


----------



## gixxer (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Unsere direkten Nachbarländer*

Moin, Frage, hat einer von euch schon mal was vom Insko See in Polen gehört ?  Ich habe da für Juli ein Ferienhaus gechartert. Bin nicht direkt zum Angeln da jedoch will ich so ein bis zweimal los. Bis jetzt habe ich im WWW nur was von Tauchern entdeckt. War ein schönes Unterwasser Video. Zu sehen waren Hechte und Aale, nicht gerade klein.


----------

